# Great Rocks



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got back from a local yard supply. Paid 29 cents a lb. for some nice rock. Got 53lbs. for $15.37, got it soaking in bleach water. I kept seeing posts about going to these places, finally got around to it. To all who have told us to go and get your rock from a local nursery....
THANK YOU :thumb:


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wish our yard supply company's were open this time of the year. I could use some more rocks !!


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I guess that's a standard price. I paid 15 bucks for 50lbs today, too.  I wanted to increase the height of the rocks in my tank. Success! :thumb:


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

mmm I like getting a contractors price 8-10 cents/lb. depending on the type of rock 

Definitely not worth buying "retail" rocks from a pet store for $30+ per rock..


----------



## njpiranha (Dec 28, 2008)

when people stack rocks, do they silicone them together or do they just stack them and hope they dont eventually fall


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I stack them and then push on them and rock them a bit to make sure they feel stable. Not because a 
fish is going to knock them down, but because I can get clumsy and bump them when I'm cleaning. I 
don't think too many silicone them unless you've got something really intricate that won't stay in place 
otherwise.

Rocks here at landscape yards average .10 per pound. I had to break down and buy some from a local 
store because I needed smaller pieces than what you find at a landscape yard. Anybody had any luck 
with breaking big rocks into little rocks? I've seen the 3 stooges do it.


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

If you can get one, try a stone chisel and a small sledge hammer, that way you can score the edge of the rock with the chisel and it will break where you want it to. otherwise maybe just get a big sledge hammer and smash them so you can pick out the smaller ones you want out of the leftovers. You'd be surprised what you can make out of rocks with a 4-5" stone chisel. you can get some pretty cool looking stacks just by cutting "brick" shapes out of whatever rocks you can find (as long as they aren't really flakey rocks).


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

A stone chisel is a good idea. I will try that, thanks. I can get really nice large pieces of almost anything I 
want, but don't always want the large rocks. What about lava? Same deal, only comes in really large 
pieces. Chisel or just sledgehammer smash? I picture them smashing into dust though or very small 
pieces.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hammer/chisel tip...depending on the kind of rock..PLEASE, protect your eyes..I have pulled stone slivers out of my forearms and face.  
I know none of us would not use protection 8) 
Just thought it needed to be said.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Wish I could get texas holey rock out of the local landscapers store


----------



## jboogerfinger (Apr 16, 2005)

> Wish I could get texas holey rock out of the local landscapers store


Amen


----------

